# Hyperon One carbon clinchers



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Greetings,

Does anyone have any experience with said wheels?
I've owned several Campy wheelsets and understand the hub but am curious about the actual rim. 
Is this the same rim as the Hyperon Ultra 2? 

Thanks.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably the most convincing answer would be to check Campy's online parts catalog for wheels betwwen roughly 2006 or so and 2011. I know there have been changes to the Hyperon hubs over the years and a subtle changes to the spokes. I don't know about the rims offhand - certainly not for the clincher version.

I have logged many ten's of thousandds of miles on a set of Hyperion Ultra tubular wheels since 2007, and other than having to replace one rear spoke (rear wheel didn't come from the factory overly well or equally tensioned, which I corrected when I replaced the spoke) and replacing a worn out freehub, the wheels have been bomb prrof for me. I'm not overly hard on wheels though.

You probably can't go wrong with a set of Hyperon One clinchers if they are new old stock, but I assume you are asking the question as you have found a set of new old stock wheels at a great price or a used set. If it were me, I'm not sure I'd want to take a chance on someone elses used set of such light weight carbon clincher wheels unless I knew their history well and given them a very thorough inspection. I'd still inspect a used tubular set carefully too, but I personally would have a little less reservations with buying a used set of light weight carbon tubular wheels. While I was able to limp my way home when I broke the rear spoke, wheels like these don't have much redundancy for when a spoke breaks, or a rim sidewall lets go. All the best whatever way go.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

From what I've read from reliable sources (on these internets, mind you), the rims on the Hyperon (tubular and clincher) are the Winium+ made by Corima in France.


----------

